

College conundrum: Less out-of-state students - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30870925/

======
russell
If you really want to go to an out-of-state school, move there and work for a
year and take a couple of courses at a JC. After a year you'll be a resident
and eligible for lower rates. Most schools will allow you to defer entrance
for a year after you are accepted. If you have a couple of AP's and some JC
credit, you may not even miss a year. Of course check the local residency
requirements before you leap.

------
bcx
Did you notice the random embed

"Date All Within the last week Within the last 2 weeks Within the last 30 days
Within the last 60 days Within the last 90 days Within the last 180 days
Within the last year Within the last two years Custom Type All Articles
Podcasts Slide Shows Video Channel All Asia B-Schools Europe Innovation &
Design Investing Lifestyle Magazine Managing Small Biz Technology Top News
Author Search Cancel close "

the 2nd to last paragraph on the 1st page. weird.

